# Bachmann blue comet engine



## bl2togo (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,
The forward truck on this engine is broken does anyone know where I
can get a replacement?
Thank you


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess I would start with Bachmann... did you email / call / go to their site? 

Greg


----------



## bl2togo (Mar 14, 2009)

Greg,

No I havent done that yet. I will give it a try tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

last time i checked they showed them as out of stock ........ but the big hauler is everywhere and a lot are junk or parts so I would start a thread that asks for one in the title


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am sure someone has one. You could check with Barry's Big Trains PH: (623) 936-6088 he always can come up with parts.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

i just checked and bachmann is out ......

Barry's Big Trains is a great idea i would check with him


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Trains West, I have one if interested?


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Barry sells an improved truck. I keep meaning to get a couple myself.
Ralph


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I would recommend Barry's upgrade version as well...


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

The original Bachmann part is awful...I hope the latest version of the "Annie" fixes that. The BBT replacement is perfect.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The original Bachmann part is awful...I hope the latest version of the "Annie" fixes that. 
I've had no problems since converting it to a looser, equalised unit. We've discussed it a few times - here's a useful thread, which started about adding weight. (Just put the dot back in when you copy it to your browser.) 
www dot mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/4/aft/119580/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

I have at least one spare truck, but it is an old Big Hauler without the electric pickups. Send me a message if you want it.


----------



## bl2togo (Mar 14, 2009)

Trains west
Yes I might be interested. How do we connect?
Thank you


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

I have about 100 of these things, no wheels. orders coming in I keep the old pilot frame and install my new frame.

Pete, wasn't it you who wrote the suggestion about taking the spacers out of the plastic truck frame to loosen it up?

Barry - BBT


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, wasn't it you who wrote the suggestion about taking the spacers out of the plastic truck frame to loosen it up? 
Yep - link above. mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/4/aft/119580/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Pete, 

Are you still on Chesapeake Dr. ?? 

Barry - BBT


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you still on Chesapeake Dr. ?? 
Chesapeake Harbour Dr, yes. And my Send Message link works in case you want to contact me offline? I sent an email.


----------

